# Scotts/John Deere 2046H bagger chute M124952



## glarnold (Jan 26, 2015)

I need the bagger chute for a Scotts model # 2406H tractor manufactured by John Deere. The John Deere part number should be M124952. But other chutes may work for this 46" deck. I have the hopper and PowerFlo unit (PWRFLO 46MOW), but not the chute. HARD TO FIND, discontinued.


----------

